# WTB watches from the Eighties



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

*WTB watches from the Eighties*


View Advert


Anyone got anything interesting to sell? I need more stock from this decade, but no swatch/plastic watches please.

Omega, Seiko, anything with papers, dated inscriptions, 9k gold, etc so I can pin a year on it would be considered. Cash or part exchange possible.

Thanks all.




*Advertiser*




scottswatches



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

